# Can’t get transmission/crankcase cover off!!



## Vprice66! (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey, my cvt belt on my BF 300 is slipping so I’ve decided to change it because I’m tech savvy and can figure things out quickly. I’m stumped.
I can’t get the dang cover off the tranny. The front side has broke away but the back part isn’t budging. Is there an internal screw holding it on? Help please.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

CVT covers are usually pretty straight forward. Remove all the bolts and a little tap around the dowels usually is all it takes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There’s a bolt down under the bottom corner on the back that’s easy to miss. I bet that’s it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

our prairie 360 was same exact way, all the bolts were off but still wouldn't budge ended up taking the stepper motor for the clutch brake out and putting a smooth rounded pry rod in and just gently tapping the rod (on the engine side) against the inside 7 or 8 times with a 12 oz rubber/plastic mallet and that finally budged it enough to pull it off with our hands.
careful how hard you hit, can be easy to crack it if you hit it right.


----------

